# Higher Education Spring Break Sunscreen



## Dawn (Jun 27, 2019)

An oil-free broad spectrum physical sunscreen protection from both UVA and UVB, leaving the skin feeling silky soft with aloe vera and super antioxidants to help soothe and balance the skin. Spring Break also doubles as a lightweight, mattifying primer that helps reduce the appearance of pores, while protecting skin.
($25; highereducationskincare.com)


----------

